# Compound Bow Rifle Sight...peep eliminator



## monsterbuck186 (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone used this sight? I am most interested in the dominant eye sight. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

are you talking about a red dot sight? welcome to the forum?


----------



## monsterbuck186 (Jun 29, 2009)

no, it is peep eliminator. it is a sight add on that has a rear sight that looks like the iron sights on a gun. peepeliminator.com


----------



## bpike (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried it and didn't like it very much. Ended up sending it back and getting my money back.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Zen Archery said:


> are you talking about a red dot sight? welcome to the forum?


i ain't seen u on TBH lately. Here u been bro?


----------

